

Ask HN: The health care reform will create more jobs? - sinzone

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2010/mar/08/nancy-pelosi/pelosi-claims-health-care-reform-will-create-thous/
======
Diogenes
Only IRS jobs. Expect the nursing shortage to get worse and doctors close to
retirement to start closing their practices in droves. No, I'm not going to go
into the details for you, the bill language can be found here:
<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h3590/show>

------
tptacek
No idea. But it will _definitely_ make it easier to change jobs, and it will
_definitely_ make it easier to strike out on your own.

~~~
ktsmith
I'm curious why you say it will make it easier to change jobs or strike out on
your own? Only employers with 50 or more employees will be required to offer
health care and the mandatory levels of insurance that everyone will be
required to purchase are comparable in price to the plans already offered by
insurers. The only differences seem to be for preexisting conditions. Those
that don't currently have health care due to cost may end up worse off since
they can be fined if they do not purchase a minimum level of health care.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I went from a job at a company whom provided insurance because they could get
a pretty decent deal by bargaining with their 150+ employees, to a company who
doesn't provide insurance because you can't really bargain with 9 employees.

Luckily, the second job pays me enough to get insurance on my own and I still
make more than what I did before, but if I had a family to think of that may
not have been the case. For someone in that situation, it would likely be
easier to make that jump because of the assistance the government can now
provide to those who can't afford insurance on their own.

Not to mention, when the exchange opens up in 2014, more small businesses will
be able to provide insurance to their employees and those who absolutely can't
take a job with insurance will have more options.

Furthermore, with the tax credits small business will get for providing
insurance to their employees, it might free up financial resources for
business who already provide insurance to their employees, allowing them to
expand their workforce.

~~~
ktsmith
Small businesses not being able to provide insurance seems to be a bit of a
state by state issue. I've worked for three small businesses in the last ten
years. All of them offered significantly better health insurance plans than
the large companies I've worked for. The largest of those small businesses had
just five employees. The last company I worked for ended up dropping their
insurance plan, but that was a desperate cost cutting measure on the way
towards bankruptcy. It seems that similar businesses in California (I'm in
Nevada) don't offer health insurance due to the cost. My wifes insurance
currently covers my wife and son. It's prohibitively expensive to add
dependents to the plan and it's actually worse than the plan I had previously.
Her employer has around 3k employees.

I keep seeing mixed arguments about the exchange. There doesn't seem to be any
conclusive evidence that it is actually going to make health insurance more
affordable for small businesses. The only thing that appears to make it more
affordable is not the exchange itself, but the subsidies for small businesses
that offer health insurance. That's just a cost shift to someone/somewhere
else.

------
abrown28
sure it will.. government jobs. IRS is planning on hiring 1000s

------
blueben
Whether or not it creates jobs, it will surely _save_ jobs and that may be
even more important. Health care is a cost that companies bear, and that cost
has been rising at an absurd rate. Unless we do something to control that rate
of increase, companies will have to start cutting to save costs and the
easiest cuts to make are in staffing.

